# e39 BMW Budget IB Install



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is a log of my attempt to install a decent sounding system into my newly acquired 97 BMW 528i. I recently bought this thing with 140k on on the clock for $1000 from a stealership in NJ. The owner overheated it and cracked the head... The cost of the repairs was too much and the owner bought a new car. Luckily I had a good 328i cylinder head laying around that just required a bit of a skim and a valve job.... 

Here is a picture of the car... Or for now a picture of my old 73 BMW since I've haven't taken a picture of the new car yet.










Oh yeah, I like to turn wrenches in my spare time so it saved me a ton. A quick plug for my friends up at the German Car Shop in Edison NJ for letting me use a lift and some tools to make this happen!!!

The original stereo in the car was terrible. The first time I turned on the stereo it still had a tape in the deck of some old school Bollywood tunes! One of the front mids was totally dead and the ones in the rear would come and go when I hit bumps. I ended up having to resolder the inputs on the amp as the terminals for most of the inputs were broken. After my ride home from the shop my mind was made up to install a system that I could actually enjoy. Since I spend a lot of time commuting to work.

Front Stage:

At the moment I'm running a set of used Focal 165VRs passively in the factory locations. I picked the focals up from a forum member here a few months ago. I still need to do some dampening in the front doors but that is a project for the future...

Head Unit:

For a head unit I'm using the factory clunker and simply wired in a set of RCAs at the factory amp location in the trunk. It sounds Ok but the balanced output of the factory stereo puts out too much voltage for some of the old school amps that I have laying around. I also installed a Dice Silverline iPod adapter. Unfortunately I'm not very happy with it can not wait to resell it. I'm planning on upgrading to the Alpine 9887 when I get the cash, so I can use my iPod more effectively and use the processing capabilities to go active.

Here is a pic from my first day of construction on the subwoofer box:








A big thanks goes out to Pscalfano here on DIYMA for the inspiration to go with the infinite baffle setup!

Skip to today... I got a whole lot done since it was pretty warm out!










If you don't know it already Craftsman routers are total crap. I bought this thing about 10 years ago with a gift card. What a POS! the F-in bit kept working its way out even when i was barely cutting any MDF. Its not perfect but hell its going in my trunk...

Here is the enclosure sanded and painted. I had to set up a little space heater to get the paint to dry fast.









I've had a can of SEM texture paint laying around for a while that I bought for another project and figured what the hell, maybe it will hide some of the screw ups in my fiberglass.










the texture looks OK. I probably could have done a better job if I took my time.

A quick pic of the final color as its going on.










Here is the enclosure temporarily assembled. The ugly bumpy part in the front of the opening won't be visible once installed so I was lazy and left it that way. 



















And the front:


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Amp rack fun.

I first picked up a used PPI PC6600 to run the system. It turned out to be dead and the seller was no where to be found. So then I yanked the old audio art 100MS and 200MS out of my old daily driver and attempted to install them. Because of the high voltage from the balanced signal from the head unit, the audio arts had a terrible turn on and off pop and also had a ton of hiss until I was blasting it. Luckily I had an Xtant 403a laying around that hasn't been used for years. I tried it out and everything sounded great. 

I thought I was good to go until I decided to head towards going active and picked up another 403a off of ebay for $80. Holy Crap! these things are huge.... I was really trying to conserve some trunk space and these damn amps are huge. Here is my attempt at getting two of babies to fit under the enclosure.



















I bet you never saw two Xtant's humping before... I had to weld up some brackets to make the amps fit where I wanted them.










thats all for today!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I like it


----------



## MAGOCYBER (Dec 11, 2008)

those are really nice looking amps, I've always wanted those amps looking forward to see the progress..


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I like it


Thanks Man!

It been about 10 years since I've installed anything into my car. My last system is still pretty much intact. (Oz 180 components and 2 12" first gen IDQs and the Audio Arts I ripped out).


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

2002 with s14: some day...


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> 2002 with s14: some day...


My car is a mechanically injected tii with a ton of upgrades. My favorite upgrade so far is a Megajolt crank fired ignition at this point. 

I'm sort of heading in the S14 direction. I have two motors in the garage a fully rebuilt stock tii motor and a MM stroker. I need to have some work done on a spare kugelfisher pump to increase the output to match the stroker, I just need to finish a few other projects first!!!


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

A quick update for this morning, a couple of pics from my test fit of the amp rack and enclosure.


















The view from inside the car:










Now I can see that things are a little crooked and I can see the screw-ups from the fight with my router... At least it fits.










Now I'm off to the junk yard for some more installation supplies. A tip for anyone on a budget is to head to a pick and pull style junkyard and look in the trunks of cars. I found about 40 ft of 4 gauge, as much 8 gauge as I wanted to pull out and about 5 sets of decent RCAs on my last trip and it only cost me 13 bucks!

KC


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

nice setup, BALLIN 02.


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

I just e-blushed! Thanks for the compliment. Your setup looks awesome! I really like the skipass approach.


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Pscalfano, I think you setup is really cool because of how well you stuck to the KISS principle and made it look good in the process.

Not much to update since the last one but here is a picture of my score from the junkyard on sunday. I probably wont need much of this but for the price it is worth grabbing as much as you can.









I used some contact cement to glue a layer of ensolite to the sub enclosure tonight. It only took a few minutes and I feel like I accomplished something. 
(hiding my ugly fiberglass work!) 










One of these days I need to cough up some bucks for some bulk sound dampening material as I'm still using leftovers from my 73 2002.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

So how does it sound? You really got me thinking about going the same route with my 5 to keep weigh down. Are these IDQ12v2s?


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

The subs are 10s they just look big because of how small the enclosure is... 22" x 11"

How does it sound? I wish I could tell you! Maybe in a weekend or two.

Cause I'm not quite there yet. I still have to get some additional brackets welded up to hold the enclosure in better and add some kind of braces (feet) that will help distribute the load better. Once I get that knocked out I need to figure out how I'm going to set up the area where my fuse and distribution blocks will be mounted and then rough out some sort of vanity panels. And I cant forget sound dampening and sealing the enclosure to rear seat fully....

Question:

Does anyone know of a carpet to match the BMW factory trunk lining?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice fab skills man! And sweet car too!


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Its been a few weeks since I've had a chance to update my build but I've been getting things done here and there. 

My biggest gripe about my setup so far was the factory head unit and my Dice Silverline ipod adapter. When the clarion DXZ785USB dropped to $114 shipped from Newegg I just couldn't pass it up. While i feel that it is certainly one of the most goofy unsophisticated looking head units I've ever seen (not counting the really low end stuff...) the sound and the features have won me over.


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

I started installing the Clarion last weekend and pretty much froze my ass off. I'm really glad I decided to use the Gepco signal wire and build my own RCAs as it was a real pain in the ass to get the 6 wires for the 3 sets of rcas through my center console and under the carpet to head to the trunk. I ended up soldering the RCAs on after I installed the wire into the car. 









I had a really hard time getting all of the wires behind the head unit to cooperate. I eventually just removed the glove box and the lower dash panel on the drivers side to use move the wires around until I could get the head unit to fit all the way in.










After a few minutes of simple setup it was obvious that the Clarion was heads above the factory crap and the ipod compatibility is far better (faster) then the Dice unit I removed. It also sounds like there was a layer of **** removed from the sound of the ipod as the clarity and dynamics have improved substantially compared to before.


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> So how does it sound? You really got me thinking about going the same route with my 5 to keep weigh down. Are these IDQ12v2s?


Now that I have everything installed. I've got to say that is sounds great and I haven't dampened anything yet. The low end of the IDQ10s is pretty damn good. I was worried that the output of the two 10s in an IB setup was going to be lacking but they actually sound great. I mostly listen to metal, classic rock and old industrial and the output is just fine for my listening style. I could certainly use a bit more power all around as the two xtant 403as are putting out about 55 x 2 each for the mids and tweets and around 200 or so for each sub at 2 ohms. In the picture below my power wiring setup is temporary as I'm using some old stuff I had laying around plus the cheap wires I picked up at the junkyard. I'm planning on buying some matching wire and some nicer fuse and distro blocks in the future.










Now I need to buy some sound dampening material, find some matching carpet, get started on cutting out a panel to hide everything and figure out what I'm going to use for an EQ and where I'm going to mount it.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome. Fuses and distro look ok to me.


----------



## pflowing (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful install man. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## robspeed325i (Nov 8, 2008)

looks nice man! I wish i had the ambition/skills to pull something like that off. my setup is (going to be) entirely ghetto...


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Are we ever going to get to see the ACTUAL car? Or are you going to keep hiding behind that nice 02?


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Guys! This forum has helped every step of the way.

You got me Fran!


I just got off my lazy ass and went out to the driveway with the camera.... This color paint seems to hide dirt as it hasn't been cleaned in a few months and is covered with salt and grime.

KC


----------



## robspeed325i (Nov 8, 2008)

kcdonahue said:


> Thanks for the comments Guys! This forum has helped every step of the way.
> 
> You got me Fran!
> 
> ...



casey did you do the audio system before fixing the headgasket?  tee hee! ;-p


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Sup Rob,

I may have been better off doing it in that order Remind me to tell you the story of the machine press vs. e39...


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, so much for a budget install... At least I paid cash or used paypal funds for everything so far. Here is a running list of my costs so far (since Sept 08). Don't get me wrong, it's been well worth it as I spend a lot of time in the car with an 85 mile commute (each way). I normally carpool but there are many days where that just doesn't work out...


Clarion DXZ785USB $114
Amps – Xtant 403a x2 $110
BMW stereo bezel…. $68 (near cost…)
Focal 165VR Components (used) $130 from classifieds
IDQ 10D2.V4 Subs $146 (ebay)
200ft gepco 61801ez $35 
24 Neutrik 373 RCA connectors $30
Heat Shrink Assortment Harbor Freight $6
Power and speaker wire (junk yard) $13
1 Sheet of MDF $26
1 Gal Fiberglass Resin $52
1 Gal Z-grip filler $38
Fiberglass mat $11
Bunch of Chip Brushes $6
SEM Texture Paint $20
SEM Color Coat $11
Fasteners (screws t-nuts….) $17
Crimp-on terminals $13

*Total so far... $846 *

Stuff I had laying around:

Metal for brackets
Tape
Wood Glue
Assorted nuts and bolts
Three feet of leftover raamat from dampening my 02
Some left over ensolite
Used distro blocks from basement
Hardboard
Zip Ties
Lots of tools


----------



## dblover (Oct 31, 2008)

Clean looking install. You will like those id subs alot!


----------



## The Cosmos (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

looks great. one comment on the Xtant amps. mounting them like that pretty much makes adjustments a huge hassle. considering you need to remove the cover to make any tweaks. i guess, if you get your input and output gain settings right the first time and don't use the crossover modules it's not much of an issue. creative mounting for sure.
this is what i did with two 403a amps, processors, changer, and an IB/aperiodic 12" sub








without covers and panels 









didn't take up any trunk space by locating them in the side well.


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Man you are not kidding... adjustments are a total pain in the ass! I pretty much have the amps set up the way they are going to stay. I pulled out the xtant crossover cards and have the jumpers in so I can use the built in head unit crossovers and other adjustments.

I cant believe that you fit two 403a's on the side like that. That is pretty awesome. Did you have to remove the foam that covers the wheel well?

Since my last update the only thing that I've accomplished is adding an Audiocontrol EQS that I had laying around for a few years where factory cd changer was....


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

i deadened and added foam behind it. i removed the factory carpet/plastic. check it out if you're interested
http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1564806/page/1#Post1564806

i'm always tweaking so quick access to the amps was a primary concern.


----------



## sddale (Mar 31, 2009)

Any update on this project?


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Not really... Work has been kicking my butt along with fixing my other cars. I have replaced the Clarion with a 9887, but only because of the controls and the fact that the clarion was impossible to read when the sun was out.

Now that I've been listening to the system for a few months I'm not happy with the output of the IDQ 10's. I'm thinking about bumping up to 12s, but I'm not sure if I will run them IB or sealed.

Later,

KC


----------



## AlohaMark (May 3, 2009)

Hey KC how did you mount the Focals in the doors? The stockers are 5.25 in plastic enclosures. Did you remove the enclosures and fab an MDF piece and bolt it on using the same 3 mount points as the plastic enclosure? Any pics? 

2002 525i


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes, but I never bothered to take pictures... The focals are a tight fit to say the least. I had to take a little bit of plastic off of the backsides of the door panels (reinforcement ribs...) so that the mids surround wouldn't contact the panel when driven hard. 

I picked up a PDX-5 to play with and will pull out the Xtants in a week or two to give it a try. I'm interested to see if the bump in power helps at all with the IDQ 10s limited output. If this doesn't do it for me, I'm thinking of running two IDQ 12s or one Acoustic Elegance IB15. 

Have you had any luck with your amplifier replacement quest? 

KC


----------



## AlohaMark (May 3, 2009)

Well it kind of got sidetracked discussing my speaker choice. I decided to think about what my goals are for the car. I'm probably not that the first person who thought they were only going to make a minor change then rethink everything!

I still like the idea of a small 4 or 5 channel amp that fits in the stock location. Unfortunately not that many choices exist. I'm looking hard at the PDX-5 but am waiting for the JL 900/5 to come out so I can see what it sells for. I soon realized $200 wasn't going to be enough!

My thinking is a 5-channel will leave me room to go active later if I want. I don't plan on using any rear fill so at first it would drive the front stage using the passive crossovers (I know that is a big no no around here). Later if needed I could use the unused channels to go active. I need all the trunk space I can get with my newborn. Also, living in a condo means no garage so the trunk has a lot of car detailing kit in it.

Let me know hat that PDX-5 works out. Some say it has no cajones on the sub channel but I would use it to drive an IB sub under the rear deck so I think it would work. 

So much to learn for a newbie...


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Well... The PDX 5 is in! It is certainly a lot smaller then the two Xtant 403As.









I have the gains set at the minimum on the PDX 5 as the factory settings were a little bit ridiculous... Mine came with the gains set at full tilt 

The birth sheet lists 110W per channel with the sub listed at 426W. 









Besides the fact that I have picked up some slight alternator whine, the amp sounds as good or better then the two Xtants it replaced. The xtants were run with the gain set to the lowest setting on the mids and highs and I had the sub channels up at about the 9 o'clock position to add a little oomph to the bass. 

With the additional power of the PDX 5, 420W vs. 220W per channel, the two IDQ 10s sounded much clearer and are making their presence known. 

I attempted to do some RTA tuning with my macbook and fuzzmeasure this weekend but quickly found out that I need an additional AiNet connector for my 9887 to use the AUX input function 

Maybe next weekend.


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Almost forgot.... If I'm still unhappy with the IDQ 10s in a week or so I will be ordering a AE IB15. I will have to ditch the the current setup but I want some additional bass.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

kcdonahue said:


> Here is a picture of the car... Or for now a picture of my old 73 BMW since I've haven't taken a picture of the new car yet.


Do you like new BMW more?


----------

